# questions about bones



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I was wondering is it ok to give my dogs left over steak bones. I have heard it bad just wondering because they just drool when I eat my new york strips and I wish I could share. I feel so bad its amazing at how much the smell of food can make a dog drool.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't give cooked steak bones to dogs. They can splinter. Raw steak bone is ok, but beef bones tend to be pretty hard/sharp~and when cooked they are even worse.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

would the bones off the steak be ok if it were raw? Because I would sacrifice the bone of 1 of the steaks. Thanks


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, I don't see any problem with it as long as it's raw. 

If there are any really pointy ends I would cut those off and then just watch them with the bone to make sure there is no choking.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, that would be fine as long as your dog is use to chewing bones.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses. This site is so great for help. I just wish I would have came here before I got my dogs. Not that I dont love my dogs to death but I might have choose a different line of shepherd.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

For a real treat, give the dog the whole RAW steak: meat, bones and all.


----------

